# ummm rude ones.. you guys prob have borderline personality d



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

disorder... ever read about that?


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks klt. What else do we have? Schizophrenia? Diabetes? Parkinsons? Elephantitis? Please let me know because i dont like being ignorant to my diseases, and your diagnosis saves me a trip to the doctors office.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes I have found it hard to not bite back at this one klt123 as you can see by my previous 2 posts.
But I will let it go, and right it off as ignorance :roll:

BB


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

obsessivebrandon said:


> Thanks klt. What else do we have? Schizophrenia? Diabetes? Parkinsons?* Elephantitis?*


 :lol: that's horrible but it made me laugh.

btw. that was kind of a rude thing to say klt.
Not only to make assumptions like that but to say that people with borderline personality disorder are rude, it's not very nice.
Honey, please remember that being polite is about making people feel comfortable. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

What classes some one as having a borderline personality disorder? Does it tend to be when your doctor/GP doesn't know which disorder you have so he/she just tells you... "You're a BP"...?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Been reading up on projection Em. :wink: 
I believe you are right though.

BB


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Just a pitstop on your *JOURNEY TOWARDS YOUR INEVITABLE DEATH*.












Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> What classes some one as having a borderline personality disorder? Does it tend to be when your doctor/GP doesn't know which disorder you have *so he/she just tells you... "You're a BP"*...?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Why are doctors so clueless? why can they be like "know it all robots" then they would have a right but no need to stick their noses up so high and proud due to knowing the answer to our questions which have no answers.



Black Box said:


> Been reading up on projection Em. :wink:
> I believe you are right though.
> 
> BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Layla... You may cum to my BP station any time... i'll "fill you right up" :wink: :lol:



Layla said:


> Just a pitstop on your *JOURNEY TOWARDS YOUR INEVITABLE DEATH*.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:roll: tsk


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Pathetic!... lol. I only wrote that as I know you're normally a good fighter with come backs... gawd... what a push over you turned out to be tonight  :wink: ... maybe you?re being easy for a reason? :wink: bless. *Puts hand up*.... okies I'll take a two week ban for being rude...although I place the blame down on my meds. :roll:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

none of that tonight honey.. I have a headache 

p.s. your excuse might work better if you'd been a nice polite boy before going on the meds :roll:  *sigh*
my gentle discouragement doesn't seem to work.


----------



## sammydabull (Apr 23, 2007)

so does that mean you have BP klt? ahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't think klt is far off the mark to be honest.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

ooooooooooh

*ding ding*

I'm keeping out of this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

You require a refill of water sweetie pie =).

If I had been a nice polite ?man? before hand, it would have been a false mask. You deserve to see my cards down on the table? the sincere me? how honourable is it that I show my true colours rather then my dark shadow? Although seeing as it?s you, I could be any one you want me to be? It might just help my DR/DP as well. :wink:

How about a head massage for ladie?s headache? 

P.s: what?s to say I?m not wearing on of my masks at the moment?
I just so happen to have a thing for reverse psychology.



Layla said:


> none of that tonight honey.. I have a headache
> 
> p.s. your excuse might work better if you'd been a nice polite boy before going on the meds :roll:  *sigh*
> my gentle discouragement doesn't seem to work.


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

Isnt dp a sort of personality disorder anyway so its probably not too far from the truth


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

What "is" a BP disorder, is it when the pump isn't "pumping" correctly?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

DP/DR is very often co-morbid with BPD.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I have BPD :lol:

Oh no! I'm really going to suffer, don't I? :evil:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Naaw 
I don't think any of us have the right to be snarky. :wink:

aand now enough of this. 
*takes everyone's hands and skips out of the thread never to return* Whee!!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I still love Layla.

You're the BEST! x


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

well they say reckless driving is one of the symptoms of BPD.
Here's a shot of me driving down to the pub last night, what do you think?










BB


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bad man *tsk* hehe.


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

[One] said:


> Osho said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt dp a sort of personality disorder anyway so its probably not too far from the truth
> ...


Good argument. I see dp as a psychological defence against anxiety , and if you have extreme psychological defences then you have a disorder of the personality and if you have a disorder of the personality you have a personality disorder. Not a pretty way of looking at things but its true.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

osho said:


> Good argument. I see dp as a psychological defence against anxiety , and if you have extreme psychological defences then you have a disorder of the personality and if you have a disorder of the personality you have a personality disorder. Not a pretty way of looking at things but its true.


Isn't that just playing with words.

3098


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> osho said:
> 
> 
> > Good argument. I see dp as a psychological defence against anxiety , and if you have extreme psychological defences then you have a disorder of the personality and if you have a disorder of the personality you have a personality disorder. Not a pretty way of looking at things but its true.
> ...


Borderline personality disorder is also just words, it doesnt actualy exist, it is just a label that people get, most people who get labeled with it suffer from anxiety, depression anger and a whole mixture of problems, im pretty sure that a large proportion of people here could get that label if they went to the wrong shrink, all the labels we get given are a crock of shite.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Osho said:


> all the labels we get given are a crock of shite.


Stands up and applaudes you.
I couldn't agree more, we are all different. The only label we can be given is male or female.

Greg


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Osho said:
> 
> 
> > all the labels we get given are a crock of shite.
> ...


 *8) unless you're a hermaphrodite... *

(ps i'm not here) :shock:

xoxo suz :*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

:shock: What, suz is a hermaphrodite, cool.

BB


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:shock: no.. the statements were unrelated!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Or maybe I am...

I got rather confused by how you came up with that at first BB, I didn't see the end of Layla's post. Thought you were just bulying me  :lol:

As is life, ahhhhh.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I see dp as a psychological defence against anxiety , and if you have extreme psychological defences then you have a disorder of the personality and if you have a disorder of the personality you have a personality disorder


Hmm. That's a very sweeping statement. Yes, in most cases, DP is a psychological defence against anxiety - but in a significant number of people, there is no prior psychological problems - like soldiers coming back from the war...or people who take drugs. So no, Personality Disorder and DP are not intrisinctly linked.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

suz said:


> I still love Layla.
> 
> You're the BEST! x


 No im the best by far.

Anyway borderline personality disorder is the garbage bin of psychiatry. I think it's a full of shit diagnoses for the most part. Shrinks use it when they can't figure out what the hell is wrong with you so they label you with that.

Alot of the symptoms match bipolar disorder so im suprised i wasent labeled as having borderline personality disorder. Except that i don't have some of the key symptoms such as fear of abandonment plus i don't give a shit what people think of me at all for the most part. I think that's a key symptom as well. Sensitivity to rejection.

Also i get manic as hell and suffer from mixed states and major depression so if that ain't bipolar i don't know what is.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Shrinks use it when they can't figure out what the hell is wrong with you so they label you with that.


 :lol: Ain't that the truth. I've been 'labelled' with virtually every diagnosis except schizophrenia. Literally. Personality disorder, Manic Depression, Clinical Depression, GAD, Panic Disorder...hmmm...have I missed anything out? Oh yeah, 'Grow-up' disorder.

Nice of them to bother to do an MRI and find out that I have TLE. Only took them 11 years to get there. And they still don't really want to believe it. Knackers.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> :lol: Ain't that the truth. I've been 'labelled' with virtually every diagnosis except schizophrenia. Literally. Personality disorder, Manic Depression, Clinical Depression, GAD, Panic Disorder...hmmm...have I missed anything out? Oh yeah, 'Grow-up' disorder.
> 
> Nice of them to bother to do an MRI and find out that I have TLE. Only took them 11 years to get there. And they still don't really want to believe it. Knackers.


 TLE stands for temporal lobe epilepsy im guessing. It was nice of them to finally figure out what's wrong with you after 11 years. That's probley why the clonazepam was working for your dp/dr because it's a pretty strong anti-convulsant.

Do they have you on any other anti-convulsants now? Usually they use a combo of meds for this i think.

Ive had every goddamn test on the planet done including a MRI and countless others i can't remember the name of. But nothing showed up so i have plain old bipolar disorder. But my stupid former shrink labeled me as cyclothymic which is basically bipolar lite and not that bad even though i clearly don't fit that diagnoses.

She labeled me as having cyclothymia as a excuse not to treat me, take me off the meds that where working fine for me and just hand me over to a GP. A very professional and caring psychiatrist indeed.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> TLE stands for temporal lobe epilepsy im guessing


Yes it does. I have a tiny scar on my my grey mush. Ha! Although it sounds morbid, I was actually relieved when I found out.

I am on Carbamazapine (400mg) and Clonazepam (2mg), and I'm really quite fine - as mentally healthy as I've felt in a long long time. But still, I really don't think they truely believe I have TLE. Despite the MRI and EEG's showing abnormal patterns, and the scar, I suspect they want me off their hands (because I'm not a 'true' epileptic) and drop me back into the stream of psychobabble drudgery.



> She labeled me as having cyclothymia as a excuse not to treat me, take me off the meds that where working fine for me and just hand me over to a GP. A very professional and caring psychiatrist indeed


Yes, I have a funny feeling that they are going to try that bollocks with me. It's a shower of shit. It really is.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya the whole mental health system here in canada is totally fukked. Im assuming it's not a whole lot better in the UK from what ive heard.

I wouldnt doubt but the doctors will try a similar thing with you it seem's they want to get as many patients off their hands as possible. It's as if actually helping someone would kill them lol.

I was on carbamazepine once at the same dose your on now actually. I got horribly sick and had really bad headaches after being on it for a few weeks. I didnt have any side effect's at first though.

Are you getting any side effect's from it so far? You have to be abit careful with that carbamazepine as it is an enzyme inducer and can make some medications less effective. Hell even smoking can affect it i think if you smoke you need less starting out but you eventually need more. And don't drink on it either as they do not mix well at all.

Also carbamazepine can reduce the effect's of clonazepam by liver enzyme induction so that's one thing to watch out for as well.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

klt makes me tired...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Are you getting any side effect's from it so far?


No, none at all. It's the only drug I've taken that hasn't had any side effects. Burspar was by far, FAR the worst. Withdrawal off Effexor wasn't clever either. So, no, I haven't noticed anythhing.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

rainboteers said:


> klt makes me tired...


yeah, wow! i agree so much with this statement!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

agentcooper said:


> rainboteers said:
> 
> 
> > klt makes me tired...
> ...


tired? why tired?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Tiresome methinks. :roll:


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

coop you wanna take that question on? haha i dont want to insult or hurt feelings... so ill keep it brief...

i know she is suffering i feel for her i really really do... but when i see a post that is hers i know it is going to be very dramatic in one form or another and drama makes me feel drained... especially when its the same person over and over.. its just my opinion which shouldnt mean much so i hope it doesnt offend :? dont like doing that..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> No, none at all. It's the only drug I've taken that hasn't had any side effects. Burspar was by far, FAR the worst. Withdrawal off Effexor wasn't clever either. So, no, I haven't noticed anythhing.


 Well that's really good just make sure your doctor sends you for regular blood tests and watch out for drug interactions and you will be fine. But blood tests arent as regular as with say a valproate so that's abit more convienient but you still have to watch your blood levels all the same. If the level of carbamazepine goes too high nasty things can happen.

You may have to up the dose of the carbamazepine after awile as enzyme inducers kinda start to induce themselves after a period of time. http://www.crazymeds.org has some good info about carbamazepine and enzyme inducers in general.

Carbamazepine is oddly enough one of the few meds that gave me nasty side effect's. Effexor was the absolute worst though. The drug gave me constant headaches, i couldnt have an orgasm to save my life and it made my moods flip all over the place. Then the withdrawal was even worse. In fact id say it was one of the worst experiences ive been through.

I agree with the general consensus that KLT is a drama queen and it does get annoying after awile. Im not trying to be harsh on her but it is abit much.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Who is KLT, and why are we being nasty to him/her?

Anyway, thanks for your info Mr Numb.



> Well that's really good just make sure your doctor sends you for regular blood tests


Yeah, I read up on this. In another stunning example of general practice incompetence, they never mentioned this. The only thing my Neurologist said was....'Well, its absolutely fine to stay on; you are on a very low dose. But with long term use you may suffer from fatigue and weight gain'. Great. Just what I need.

Still, it works fine. Combined with the Clonazepam I feel mentally very, very healthy.

Effexor wasn't that bad - while I was on it (although, of course, it did nothing for me whatsoever), but if I missed a single dose then whoa.....head zaps, emotionally all over the place, felt sick, sweating like a vicar in a brothel. I've never had any problem stopping meds, not really (mild benzo withdrawal when I cold turkied), except for that shit.

Oh, and Respiridone.....jesus...that stuck sucked big time. I felt like I had a cold, 24/7. Headache, stuffed nose....oh, and it made my DR/DP worse.

Touch wood; I think...perhaps, that I have finally found the medication combo that makes me as near to normal as I can be, or as near as dammit. But the bastards, I'm sure, will want me to wean off the clonazepam sooner or later. Which, I suppose, isn't such a bad idea really, but the last time I suggested this, a neurologist said: "Yeah, fine, you can get off it in a week." I had been taking 6-8mg for nearly a year! Luckily, and for once, when my GP recieved the letter he went mental....literally. God bless him. He said that it was ridiculous, and if I were to do it that quickly I could probably suffer from serious rebound effects. He said that if I were to wean off my 2mg dose that I've been on for the last year, it would still take me about 3 months to do it safely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

General Practice is not something to be trusted (I'm generalising here but..)

If you are put on any type of long term medication ask there and then if you will need your blood testing, you'd be surprised how many medications this is advisable for. But doctors can be lazy/negligent/just plain thick/ill-informed.

We all know how we know more about dp/dr and the medications that we want/need for it better than the doctors right?! :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> We all know how we know more about dp/dr and the medications that we want/need for it better than the doctors right?!


Wise words, well spoken.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*bows*


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> > We all know how we know more about dp/dr and the medications that we want/need for it better than the doctors right?!
> 
> 
> Wise words, well spoken.


It's always a treat when a women speaks sence... "Well done Suz"


----------

